# Unlimited Detail - eine Revolution ?



## Partybu3 (12. April 2010)

*ein australisches entwicklerstudio hat eine neue technik/engine entwickelt wonach der detailreichtum extrem gesteigert werden kann in dem bereich 3d im gegenzug aber die dazu benötigte rechenleistung wesentlich geringer sein soll.*

kurz, ihrer behauptung nach könnten sie die detailleistung um den faktor  100 - 1000 steigern mit der aktuell verfügbaren hardware.

funktionieren soll dies über einen neues 3d berechnungsmodell neben den bereits etablierten ( polygone, voxel, raytracing ).

es handele sich um eine system aus "unendlich" vielen punkten wobei die engine nur die punkte berechnet welche auch in dem moment auf der anzeige sichtbar sein sollen was scheinbar den effekt einer erheblichen detailverbesserung hat.

meiner meinung nach ein hoffnungsschimmer am horizont des momentan eingeschlafenen marktes.

in ca 16 monaten wollen sie die ersten spiele präsentieren. wie und in welchem umfang dies dann aber geschieht bleibt wohl abzuwarten.

video part 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/THaam5mwIR8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/THaam5mwIR8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

video part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l3Sw3dnu8q8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l3Sw3dnu8q8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​
eine komplette bildergalerie ist auf der seite von unlimiteddetailtechnology.com zu sehen. link unterhalb.

originalerklärung des teams zu finden auf unlimiteddetailtechnology.com link unterhalb.



> *How does it work?*
> 
> If you have a background in the industry you know the above pictures are impossible. A computer can’t have unlimited power and it can’t process unlimited point cloud data because every time you process a point it must take up some processor time. But I assure you, it's real and it all works.
> 
> ...



quellen : 
golem.de
unlimiteddetailtechnology.com

edit :

die in vielen foren zitierte schwäche des systems nämlich der exorbitante speicherverbrauch habe unlimited details gelöst. wie auf zb gamestar und golem zu lesen war, jedoch gebe man noch keine genauere angaben über die technik und das "wie" bevor die patent rechte gesichert sind.

danke an Dr. Kucho für den post.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (12. April 2010)

Bessere Optik mit mehr FPS bei sehr geringen Hardwareanforderungen ist immer wünschenswert. 

Der Herr Dell hat die gesamte Thematik in den Videos eigentlich ganz gut runtergebrochen aber mein Wissen zu Grafikprogrammierung ist dennoch viel zu gering um dieses Verfahren zu beurteilen, bevor ich nicht ein Spiel damit selbst spielen konnte.

Kann das mal jemand kommentieren der Ahnung hat? 

Für 28fps auf 1024x600 benötigt man mit diesem Verfahren anscheinend nur einen einzigen CPU  Kern. Wird man Grafikkarten umbauen müssen oder reichen Treiberupdates? Sind die Artefakte und die miesen Schatten ein chronisches Problem oder versucht der Herr Dell das nur zu beschönigen? Hat dieses Verfahren wirklich nur Vorteile oder werden in dem Video zahlreiche potenzielle Nachteile verheimlicht?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Exinferis (12. April 2010)

Ich werde mir das mal genauer anschauen. Mir erschließt sich noch nicht der unterschied zu einem ausgereiften Partikelsystem oder zu Voxeln.
Also alles schon Technik die da ist.
So wie es aussieht ist es ein 3-Dimensionales Array in dem die "Geometrie" abgelegt wird und dann entsprechend gerendert.
Über die Kamera und dem FOW lässt sich recht schnell ausschließen welche "Punkte" ausserhalb des Sichtbereichs sind. Texturarbeiten werden gespart, da jeder Punkt seine Farbe bekommt und so das Komplettbild dargestellt wird.
Probleme haben wir hier schon bei der Schattendarstellung gesehen und dann doch recht runtergespielt werden.
Interessant wird dann noch wie sie es verwirklichen wollen wie die Punkte untereinander verbunden sind. Als einzelne Punkte wird es dann eine n zu X Beziehung der Punkte werden um so solide Objekte zu erzeugen. Der Rechenaufwand hierbei wird dann enorm. Selbst mit Cuda und ähnlichen Technologien sehe ich das im Moment noch nicht zu bewältigen.
Lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
Man muss aber nur mal bedenken wie schwer sich schon die nPartikel-Demo tut und die reden in den Videos von "infinit" Points.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_cloud

Ich habe die Technik schon bei mehreren Anwendungen eingesetzt gesehen, jedoch ist der Anwendungsbereich für Spiele meiner Ansicht nach nicht gegeben da es für entsprechende Operationen noch immer notwendig ist aus der Point Cloud ein Polygonobjekt zu formen um den Rechenaufwand gering zu halten.
Es ist optisch schön, klar, bietet es doch massig Details aber noch ist es inpraktikabel.
Die Wetterstationen und meteorologischen Stationen würden sich freuen wenn das System so einfach mit aktueller Heimhardware funktionieren würde. Dann wären die Wettervorhersagen mit deren Systemen wesentlich genauer weil sie mehr Rechenzyklen verwenden könnten.
Überlegt mal warum die Demo grafisch doch so eingeschränkt ist. Keine wirkliche Weitsicht und Objekte lokal sehr begrenzt.


----------



## thysol (12. April 2010)

Wenn dass stimmt waere dass der Hammer.


----------



## Partybu3 (12. April 2010)

gebt ihnen doch ne chance und versucht doch ned immer auf die typisch deutsche art immer nur die nachteile zu sehen oder immer auf der suche nach dem hacken zu sein.

alle hungern doch schon so lange nach einem neuen 3dfx bzw einem punkt der revolution. last uns doch ned alles schlecht reden bevor wir überhaupt wissen wie gut das ganze zu benutzen ist den wir verstehen zu 100% nicht gut genug wie es funktioniert um uns ein urteil bilden zu können.

ich bin ein träumer und freue mich einfach mal über die nachricht und wünsche dem team vorbehaltlos alles alles gute. würde ich die finanziellen mittel haben würde ich sie unterstützen und warum? einfach so weil ich es gut finde so radikale projekte und träume zu unterstützen.

nur wer große schritte wagt und bereit ist zu träumen ist ein visionär mit erfolg.

denkt nurmal an die prophezeiung der wissenschaftler von früher :

-die erde ist eine scheibe
-der mensch überlebt nicht mehr als 30 kmh
-wir werden nicht zum mond fliegen
-das lhc wird die welt untergehen lassen

träumt doch einfach mal mit.


----------



## Low (12. April 2010)

word!


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. April 2010)

Bin mal gespannt ob da was draus wird, vielleicht wird das sich ja irgent wann durchsetzten. Vielleicht würde dann Crysis auf Maximalen Details auf "normalen" PC`s laufen.


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2010)

So was ähnliches hab' ich mir mal schon vor langer Zeit vorgestellt - weg mit den veralteten Polygonen und mit Punkten zukünftige Grafiken rendern.
In der Theorie klingt das zwar extrem vielversprechend, aber ich denke das muss erst noch zeigen, was es wirklich taugt.


----------



## FloH 31 (12. April 2010)

Also ich glaube, dass mal darüber vor ein paar Jahren und noch einmal vor ein paar Monaten was in der C't stand - oder pcgh...keine ahnung.
Jedenfalls war da die Rede davon, dass diese Voxelmaps ziemlich speicherintensiv sind und man ohne exorbitanten Rechenaufwand keine bewegten Objekte darstellen kann, also noch einige Kinderkrankheiten zu beseitigen sind.
Wie dem auch sei, es wäre mal wirklich interessant, ob das was wird. Zusammen mit Raytracing würde das wohl ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten bieten.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (12. April 2010)

Partybu3 schrieb:


> gebt ihnen doch ne chance(...)



Vermutlich hast du recht. 

Aber ein paar gesunde Zweifel sind bei dieser News doch nachvollziehbar, denn sollten die Aussies wirklich das geschafft haben, was in dem Video versprochen wird, dann wäre das einfach zu schön um wahr zu sein.

100-1000 mal mehr Details bei weniger Hardwareanforderungen - damit würden sie zu einem Messias der Gamingbranche werden... 


@ FloH 31: Ich hab die News schon heute morgen auf gamestar.de gelesen und dort stand: 

"Das Problem des hohen Speicherbedarfs für die Punkt-Wolken hat Unlimited  Details gelöst, will aber keine genaueren Angaben dazu machen, bis die  Patente gewährt sind."


----------



## fuddles (12. April 2010)

Ja stellt euch mal vor, die Spielehersteller/Publisher müssten sich über die Grafik keine Gedanken mehr machen und stattdessen sich um Story und Spieltiefe kümmern^^ Das wäre der Untergang von Ubisoft und EA haha.

Ich finde diese Unlimited Detail Geschichte auf jedenfall sehr spannend und interessant.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (12. April 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ja stellt euch mal vor, die Spielehersteller/Publisher müssten sich über die Grafik keine Gedanken mehr machen und stattdessen sich um Story und Spieltiefe kümmern^^



So war es damals bei den 16-Bit Konsolen SNES und Sega Mega Drive. Da gab es tonnenweise tolle Titel... *schwelg*


----------



## Blackwarhammer (12. April 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ja stellt euch mal vor, die Spielehersteller/Publisher müssten sich über die Grafik keine Gedanken mehr machen und stattdessen sich um Story und Spieltiefe kümmern^^ Das wäre der Untergang von Ubisoft und EA haha.
> 
> Ich finde diese Unlimited Detail Geschichte auf jedenfall sehr spannend und interessant.



Ich find das auch interesant, hoffentlich kommen noch mehr vid´s mit Annimationen, Ahysik und so, das mann sieht wie gross das Potenzial ist.
Eine Frage stell sich mir jetzt schon wie sich die Engine bei großeren auflösungen verhält?

naja die Zeit wirds bringen.

ps : zum glück gibs noch andere Spielehersteller/Publisher


----------



## Crono (12. April 2010)

> Wird man Grafikkarten umbauen müssen oder reichen Treiberupdates?


Da das jetzt schon einfach auf ner CPU läuft müsste das doch mittels CUDA etc leicht zu portieren sein.



> Jedenfalls war da die Rede davon, dass diese Voxelmaps ziemlich  speicherintensiv sind und man ohne exorbitanten Rechenaufwand keine  bewegten Objekte darstellen kann, also noch einige Kinderkrankheiten zu  beseitigen sind.


Es sind ja keine Voxel ...

Ich finds ne coole Sache und technisch interessant vorallem. Währe ne klasse Sache. Ich denke jedoch es sind noch viele Hürden zu nehmen bis zur ernsthaften Anwendung.

Und was etwas untergeht: Die Rastergrafik hat durchaus ihre Vorteile. Grade bei echtzeitbeleuchtung / Schatten oder div. Textureffekte dürfte der Vorteil da noch recht stark sein. Antialiasing ist ja auch noch da, Physik wird auch ned einfach. Kurzum ich denke nicht, dass es für kommerzielle Games kommen wird (zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit) aber für Visualisierungen in div. Programmen oder kleine Private Games (falls keine Lizenzkosten) könnte ich mir das durchaus vorstellen.

Cu Crono


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. April 2010)

Ich bekomme so eine leichtes sabber gefühl....

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde die Schaten sind echt miss und die Beleuchtung ist auch mehr als schlecht. Ab warten...wäre super wenn PCGH dazu mehr infos raus kückt so nerv neue kommen !!



fuddles schrieb:


> Ja stellt euch mal vor, die  Spielehersteller/Publisher müssten sich über die Grafik keine Gedanken  mehr machen und stattdessen sich um Story und Spieltiefe kümmern^^ Das  wäre der Untergang von Ubisoft und EA haha.
> 
> Ich finde diese Unlimited Detail Geschichte auf jedenfall sehr spannend  und interessant.



Junge du haust mich vom Stuhl...echt ich lach mich ihr weg...zu der aussage...Weil es War ist^^


----------



## Necthor (13. April 2010)

16 Monate bis zum Erscheinungstermin sind eine zu lange Zeit um sich darauf zu freuen ausserdem haben sie noch gar keine Geldgeber.
Ich würd mich nicht wundern wenn AMD oder NVIDIA sie aufkaufen und die Idee mit der Meldung "Es war doch keine soo gute Idee" in der Schublade verschwinden lassen.

Warten wir erstmal ab, gell!?


----------



## kress (13. April 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sich das durchsetzt, Ati/Nvidia sind zu harte Gegner. Die wollen ja immer Leistungsfähigere Hardware verkaufen, und wenn die nicht mehr gebraucht wird, tja dann wirds zumindest für Nvidia eng.
Es sei den, Unlimited Detail würde sich mit CUDA betreiben lassen, dann müsste Ati was ähnliches bringen, um die Cpu zu entlasten.
Aber mal abwarten, vielleicht krallt sich Ati oder Nvidia das Projekt und macht was drauß.


----------



## sethdiabolos (13. April 2010)

Hmm, könnte eine schöne Technik werden, auch wenn es sich eh erstmal beweisen muss. Was ich mich aber frage, warum man technisch veraltete Games als Vergleich darstellt. Selbst Crysis schaut im Video aus wie auf niedrigsten Details. Das lässt in unseren Köpfen natürlich die Optik der Demo besser ausschauen.

Schaut Euch mal YouTube - Kanal von DanteND an und danach YouTube - CryEngine 2 vs CryEngine 3 an und ihr werdet sehen, was ich meine....


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (13. April 2010)

Kinderkrankheiten sind bei neuen Technologien immer gegeben. Siehe beispielsweise 3D. Aber in der Theorie ein vielversprechender Ansatz, mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2010)

Klingt ja echt interessant.
Aber mal schauen was draus wird.
Intels Raytracing war auch durchaus interessant ....


----------



## H@buster (13. April 2010)

Zur Kantenglättung wäre SSAA wohl der leichteste Ansatz, wenn das denn überhaupt nötig ist. AF wird wohl kaum nötig sein und per OpenCL wäre das ganze ne feine Sache.^^


----------



## fpsJunkie (14. April 2010)

Klingt interessant, aber dann verliert - für mich zumindest -  die Computerhardware immer mehr Interesse.
Man müsste sich dann kaum noch Gedanken um Konfiguration und das ganze Zeug machen, alles wird immer langweiliger!


----------



## HoschY1987 (15. April 2010)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, aber dann verliert - für mich zumindest -  die Computerhardware immer mehr Interesse.
> Man müsste sich dann kaum noch Gedanken um Konfiguration und das ganze Zeug machen, alles wird immer langweiliger!



dir macht es spaß, dir gedanken um deine hardware zu machen? also echt ... ich denke, es gibt wichtigere probleme :/

ich bin extrem gespannt, ob das wirklich alles so läuft, wie angekündigt. Und wenn es wirklich funktioniert, wird man auch damit, nach einiger entwicklung, sicherlich heutige hardware ausreitzen können.

bedenkt, wenn gute grafik damit schon auf einem CPU kern möglich ist, was ist dann erst möglich, wenn man es auf ner quad-core-cpu und ner potenten grafikkarte laufen lässt. *schwärm*


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. April 2010)

HoschY1987 schrieb:


> dir macht es spaß, dir gedanken um deine hardware zu machen? also echt ... ich denke, es gibt wichtigere probleme :/


Hallo HoschY1987!

Du hast die (zugegeben unsichtbaren) Ironie-Tags von PC-freak nicht erfaßt.
Beim Megadrive oder der Playstation wußten höchstens 1% der User, was da überhaupt drin ist.
Wozu auch?
Eischalten - Einlegen -Spielen!
So einfach kann es sein.

Ich will mich NICHT um die Hardware kümmern müssen.
Ich brauche nicht jedes Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte+ Netzteil.

Den ATI-NV-Höchstleistungswahn mache ich so wie so nicht mit.
Eine Grafikkarte aus der 2./3. Reihe reicht doch locker für 99% aller Anwendungen.
Die spart Strom und ist leise.
Und wenn eine Spiel nicht läuft, dann kauft man es sich beim nächsten Karten wechsel in ein paar Jahren.

Die Konsolen haben es vorgemacht: gleiches Techniklevel für alle.
Sollte die Technik sich durchsetzen, wird es für die grünen aber sehr eng ...


----------



## FloH 31 (15. April 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass das "um Hardware Gedanken machen" durchaus seinen Reiz hat. Für Leute, die gerne basteln oder einfach Enthusiasten. Ich glaube andernfalls würde es die Overclocking/Benchszene nicht geben.

Was die neue Engine angeht bin ich trotzdem etwas skeptisch aber vielleicht werden wir eine solche Technologie in 3-4 Jahren evtl. in Spielen sehen - wer weiß...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2010)

Exinferis schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das mal genauer anschauen. Mir erschließt sich noch nicht der unterschied zu einem ausgereiften Partikelsystem oder zu Voxeln.



Mir auch nicht.
Was er beschreibt, sind Voxel mit einem ausgereiften LOD. Das mag man wunderbar mit kantiger Polygongrafik vergleichen können, aber was neues ist es nicht. Eine Optimierung des LODs für sehr viele Details klingt auch nur nett - aber die Auslagerung von Daten, die für das aktuelle Bild nicht benötigt werden, spart nur dann RAM, wenn man neue Daten in ausreichender Geschwindigkeit streamen kann. (was mit HDD aber schwierig werden dürfte)
Wie die Abtastung läuft (das wäre die Rubrik, in der man eine Alternative zu Raytraycing und Rasterizer vorstellen könnte) wird komplett verschwiegen, die pro-Pixel-Berechnung würde aber einem Raytraycer ohne Reflektionen entsprechen. Wo man von denen gerade redet:
Auf Beleuchtung und Effekte wird auch nicht eingegangen. Dabei macht das einen erheblichen Aufwand in heutigen Engines aus.

Fazit:
Sehr mysteriöse und undurchsichtige Versprechen, die ein bißchen zu sensationell sind, um sie einfach so zu glauben.
Erst recht nicht einer Seite, die behauptet, Raytraycing hätte (immer) extrem detailierte Geometrie (hallo? die wollen Ahnung von Renderern haben?) und die zwar gelegentlich von 1024x768 spricht, sämtliches Bildmaterial, dass sie "auf einem einzelnen Kern" berechnet haben wollen, aber nur in ~480x360 darstellt.
Dazu wäre anzumerken, dass Voxelgrafik (der egal ist, ob man ein Detail pro Pixel oder eins pro Bild hat) in 480x360 auf einem Kern nun wirklich nichts neues ist. Da reicht ein PentiumII als Kern, wie man spätestens seit Outcast weiß. (480er könnte aber auch schon mit einer noch älteren Comanche-Inkarnation möglich gewesen sein)



Insgesamt aber imho auch egal. Die Detailfülle in aktuellen Spielen ist nicht durch die Grafikleistung oder die Grafikengines limitiert. Sondern durch mangelnde Arbeit seitens der Entwickler. Einer Grafikkarte ist es -genug Speicher vorrausgesetzt- nämlich ziemlich egal, welche Textur sie auf eine Oberfläche klebt. Das wir weiterhin Muster sehen, die sich alle 20cm wiederholen oder die von vorneherein wie selbstgemalt aussehen, wird sich auch mit neuen Engines nicht ändern.




Partybu3 schrieb:


> gebt ihnen doch ne chance und versucht doch ned immer auf die typisch deutsche art immer nur die nachteile zu sehen oder immer auf der suche nach dem hacken zu sein.



Wir geben ihnen doch ne Chance. Wir geben ihnen nur keine Vorschusslorbeeren



> alle hungern doch schon so lange nach einem neuen 3dfx bzw einem punkt der revolution.



Der Unterschied zwischen denen und 3dfx:
3dfx hat bekannte Konzepte in bezahlbare Hardware umgewandelt und Designer dazu gebracht, sie zu unterstützen.
Die versprechen unbekannte Konzepte in Software umzusetzen, was im Zeitalter der Konsolenportierungen vermutlich gar niemanden anspricht. Und Hardware, auf der das ganze laufen soll, haben sie schon mal gar nicht.




> denkt nurmal an die prophezeiung der wissenschaftler von früher :
> 
> -die erde ist eine scheibe
> -der mensch überlebt nicht mehr als 30 kmh
> ...



Ich hab alle die Aussagen gestrichen, die schon zu ihrer Zeit jeglicher wissenschaftlicher Grundlage entbehrten und von kaum einem Wissenschaftler dieser Zeit geteilt worden sein dürften.

Außerdem habe ich mal die Aussagen rausgeschrieben, die von Leuten verbreitet wurden, die entweder gern träumen oder gern aufsehen erregen:

-die erde ist eine scheibe
-der mensch überlebt nicht mehr als 30 kmh
-wir werden nicht zum mond fliegen
-das lhc wird die welt untergehen lassen


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2010)

Man muss das mit der Umsetzung sehen, man kann viel per Video zeigen das ist keine Kunst. Stimmt schon das deutsche gemäcker ist nervig gerade in sachen Pc und Spiele und Oc wirkt das schon zurückgeblieben oder asozial wie man es nehmen will. Aber die Grafik ist nicht alles wie man immer sieht, Crysis ist ein Beispiel dafür. Spiele sollen Spiele bleiben mit Sinn und nicht nur Optik.


----------



## multimolti (18. April 2010)

Die Details in dem Video waren schon nicht schlecht, richtig gut sah es aber trotzdem nicht aus. Das lag aber wohl hauptsächlich daran, dass sie keinen vernünftigen Designer da haben.

Ich stelle mir das sehr vielversprechend vor!


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (18. April 2010)

bin echt mal gespannt  ob das wirklich so gut wird :?


----------



## frEnzy (26. April 2010)

Hab die Videos nur ohne Ton "antesten" können aber das ganze erinnert mich an die id-Tech 6 Engine. Die wird auch nach "dem" Prinzip funktionieren. Allerdings ist das ganze von John Carmack und seinem Team und allein deswegen schon sehr erfolgsversprechend


----------



## iGreggy (26. April 2010)

Bin auch gespannt ob sich diese Technik durchsetzt und wie sie laufen wird. Theoretisch klingt das ganze sehr interessant und bietet bestimmt auch einige Vorteile... aber mal abwarten.


----------



## frEnzy (26. April 2010)

Ich denke, das schwierigste ist das Streamen und das Verwalten der riesigen Datenmengen.


----------



## Conan1981m (28. April 2010)

Als Tech demo mit software rendering sieht das doch sehr gut aus !
nur die Frage ob sie auch alle Punkte der Pyramiden z.b. Berechnen ließen oder nur 1 mal berechnet und an zig stellen kopiert ...

Viell. ist es wirklich schon möglich dadurch Polygone in den nächsten Jahren zu ersetzen.
Vom heutigen stand aus würde ich das eher nicht sagen, wobei die GPU und evtl Physx - support die Rechenleistung erheblich erhöhen.

Tatsache ist dass Polygone schon eine alte Tecknik ist..

Die Technik an sich ist Interessant und über kurz oder lang wird sich sowas in der Art sicher durchsetzen. (Ich rechne dabei nicht unbedingt in den nächsten Jahren)

Bin gespannt, ob es in nächster einen Entwickler geben wird, der daraus ein Spiel bastelt ..

Wenn ich überlege, dass mein Rechner vor ~10 Jahren die Festpllattenkapazität meines derzeitigen RAMs hatte ....


----------



## frEnzy (28. April 2010)

Im Prinzip ist die Darstellung mit Voxeln auch nichts wirklich neues. Siehe "Outcast" odr die Comanche Reihe. Neu ist hier vor allem der Detailgrad, und die Möglichkeit, mit Polygonen zu modelieren. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2010)

In was man modelliert ist sowieso nur eine Frage des 3D-Editors und nicht zwingend von der späteren Speicher- oder gar Renderform abhängig. Der maximal darstellbare Detailgrad liegt bei Voxelengines prinzipiell bei "ein Objekt pro Pixel" - und die bislang gezeigten Auflösungen wären vielleicht für CPUs von vor einem Jahrzehnt eine Herausforderung gewesen. Die maximal möglichen Voxel innerhalb eines Levels wären eine andere Frage, hätten aber eben nichts mit Rendering zu tun und die Firma macht gar keine konkreten Aussagen dazu, geschweige denn, dass sie die Performance auf aktueller Hardware demonstiert. Die gezeigten Bilder zeichnen sich ja nur durch mehrfache Darstellung ein und desselben Inhaltes aus und auflösungsbedingt wird der auch noch mit so wenigen Einzelheiten dargestellt, dass auch das mit dem Optimierungsgrad z.B. der Outcastengine auf jedem aktuellen PC möglich sein sollte.


----------



## albertus (1. Mai 2010)

Ich stellte mir nach dem Video auch die Frage:
Wenn das wahr ist, was wird amd/nvidia tun?
Ob es funktionieren wird ist eine Frage, ob es ein Segen oder Fluch sein wird die andere.
geduldig du sein muss würde jetzt Yoda sagen ^^


----------

